# Are Vivexotic vivs worth the money?



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

They seem expensive compared to some others, but I've found the large arboreal one reduced to £165. It's exactly the size I'm after and from what I can tell they look pretty smart. Worth it?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I like them. We've had the old style before and currently have 2 of the chameleon viva vivs. I'm about to order the extra large arboreal viva. We had a few custom made ones and to be honest you can tell the difference, the vivexotic look professional and the custom ones looked like someone had knocked them up in a shed. I'm not saying all viv builders work is like that of course.


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

_simon_ said:


> I like them. We've had the old style before and currently have 2 of the chameleon viva vivs. I'm about to order the extra large arboreal viva. We had a few custom made ones and to be honest you can tell the difference, the vivexotic look professional and the custom ones looked like someone had knocked them up in a shed. I'm not saying all viv builders work is like that of course.




Yeah that would be my concern. I used to be a cabinet maker (I'd make my own if I still had the space and the tools) and I want a nice display viv, so little imperfections would bug me. I don't mind paying a little bit extra if it's reflected in the quality.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

I've recently got a ReptiHome Maxi Large Vivexotic vivarium in oak and we're really pleased with it. :2thumb:

Compared to a lot of vivariums we've seen in shops etc it is better quality - the finish is lovely and it is a really nice piece of furniture which fits into our living room perfectly.

My viv' is for a Spiny Mouse lol rather than reptiles but I'm really happy with it and will probably be getting a Vivexotic Viva terrestial vivarium in the 60cm depth, 115cm as soon as I can afford it for my Roborovski hamsters! 

Oh and it was very easy to put together too - I did it myself other than turning the viv' over to attach the bottom which husband helped me with.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I like them, they're not too expensive and have a large range.

In terms of build quality the vivs are great IMO. The matching cabinets can be a little flimsy but apart from that good.

My only downside to them is that sometimes flat pack furniture can really annoy you when you're missing screws etc. I've had 3 vivexotic vivariums that I've built. All vivs were fine but both cabinets were missing parts.

One I managed to replace with a screw I already had but the one my 4ft viv is currently sitting on is wobbly if there isn't weight on it. Trying to manoeuvre it was a nightmare as the wood was coming apart.

So in conclusion.... Vivexotic vivariums... Great! Their matching cabinets... Not so great (IMO) : victory:


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

cheap and nasty springs to mind when te names mentioned
a huge turn over , as most garden centres sell them as they are cheap to buy and there's a huge range,go to any decent reptile shop and get one made solid backed aquarium sealed ,will out last a poxy vivexotic anytime, i bought one second hand and it was rubbishly made apart from 2 vivexotic vents with name on,then went to reptacular and had a 3x2x18 made , heavy but completely solid all round: victory:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

thetong6969 said:


> cheap and nasty springs to mind when te names mentioned
> a huge turn over , as most garden centres sell them as they are cheap to buy and there's a huge range,go to any decent reptile shop and get one made solid backed aquarium sealed ,will out last a poxy vivexotic anytime, i bought one second hand and it was rubbishly made apart from 2 vivexotic vents with name on,then went to reptacular and had a 3x2x18 made , heavy but completely solid all round: victory:


Are you sure you bought an actual vivexotic and not a cheap viv someone put the vents into? I've had 7 now and all were excellent and all had solid backs. As for sealing them, you do that yourself.


----------



## Aquapac (Aug 28, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> I like them, they're not too expensive and have a large range.
> 
> In terms of build quality the vivs are great IMO. The matching cabinets can be a little flimsy but apart from that good.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear you have had a problem with one of our cabinets. Please contact our quality department on 01419452888 and they will work with you to sort the issue in full - please don't just put up with the problem we want everyone to be completely happy with their purchase.


----------



## Aquapac (Aug 28, 2013)

*What!*



thetong6969 said:


> cheap and nasty springs to mind when te names mentioned
> a huge turn over , as most garden centres sell them as they are cheap to buy and there's a huge range,go to any decent reptile shop and get one made solid backed aquarium sealed ,will out last a poxy vivexotic anytime, i bought one second hand and it was rubbishly made apart from 2 vivexotic vents with name on,then went to reptacular and had a 3x2x18 made , heavy but completely solid all round: victory:


Wow! Really not sure what's happened to you but I'm absolutely certain that our vivariums are not as you describe. We pride ourselves on offering the best quality finished product on the market. I say this due to the investment in hi spec machinery we use to process the parts, giving a proper professional finish. Our saw cuts with diamond blades, our edgers pre-mill 1mm off all the edged panels before applying the edging, giving the best sealed finish on the market. Others don't do this and the edges often have very small chips that are an openning for moisture to enter. And all our vivariums have solid backs. So I'm not sure what you bought second hand!! If you have any pictures of these vivs I'd be very keen to review??


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

thetong6969 said:


> cheap and nasty springs to mind when te names mentioned
> a huge turn over , as most garden centres sell them as they are cheap to buy and there's a huge range,go to any decent reptile shop and get one made solid backed aquarium sealed ,will out last a poxy vivexotic anytime, i bought one second hand and it was rubbishly made apart from 2 vivexotic vents with name on,then went to reptacular and had a 3x2x18 made , heavy but completely solid all round: victory:



I have one and the build is spot on, i was quite surprised at the quality you get for your money.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

I don't own any but I have seen them used in one of my local shops, I always think they look quite tidy myself. Unfortunatley I couldn't find one with suitable dimensions for an adult beardie otherwise I would have purchased one myself.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

supatips said:


> I don't own any but I have seen them used in one of my local shops, I always think they look quite tidy myself. Unfortunatley I couldn't find one with suitable dimensions for an adult beardie otherwise I would have purchased one myself.


They do a 4x2 thats perfect for beardies imo. 

I have a couple - always solid and last pretty well. None of mine have been sealed so I can take em apart if needed (which has happened a couple of times) and theres no sign of wear or damp on em, even the one with a tropical set up. 

Also, very very easy to put together. the 4x2 I'm looking at here is solid all round and despite having gone through 3 house moves (dismantled twice) is still rock solid.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> They do a 4x2 thats perfect for beardies imo.
> 
> I have a couple - always solid and last pretty well. None of mine have been sealed so I can take em apart if needed (which has happened a couple of times) and theres no sign of wear or damp on em, even the one with a tropical set up.
> 
> Also, very very easy to put together. the 4x2 I'm looking at here is solid all round and despite having gone through 3 house moves (dismantled twice) is still rock solid.


I couldn't find a 4x2x2 one on any of the websites I normally use. 

Where did you find yours so I can get one next time round?


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like (mostly) good feedback then!


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Are you sure you bought an actual vivexotic and not a cheap viv someone put the vents into? I've had 7 now and all were excellent and all had solid backs. As for sealing them, you do that yourself.


yes i am sure it was vivexotic it was stamped on everything round the viv,runners vents and glass it was 15mm
the proper vivariums i had delivered to and through a local shop were solid 18mm heavy vivs but did the job for me and the guy who bought them off me and when he sold them on,how sold they were was a 20 stone lad stood on top of a shop owned one and lightly jumped up and down the floorboard underneath gave way. each to their own i guess but the ones i have seen in the shops near me and local garden centre(which has 50 in and overpriced) all look the same same name same brand and when i look at them i can find many faults as to why i would re order a shop built one to my specifications for less money and better build.
as with anything when you ask for a review you will get different opinions , mine is honest based on my ownership.
I also have an ex shop 3x2x18" arboreal made from the same stuff the shop has in and it again is solid all round


----------



## destinys_only_sin (Aug 9, 2010)

Worth it? I would say no. 

I'm not saying they're a bad choice in vivarium. In fact, I quite like the one I have. I just think there are better options out there when the quality to price ratio is taken into account. For me, the 'Standard' range that Blue Lizard Reptiles stock are superior, apart from the lack of arboreal type enclosures. But then, others may feel the opposite, and prefer the Vivexotics.

For what it's worth, I recently had a quote off Volly for a 5.5x2x3.5 (L/D/H) at £180. While you say you're (understandably) a little wary of custom stuff, having seen a few Volly vivs, I'd say they're on equal footing with Vivexotic, and the 'Standard' range I mentioned above. 

Basically, nice vivs. Overpriced.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a small 23" Vivexotic for our Leo and I have a 4 footer from Blue Lizards range for my Blue Tongue Skink- the Blue Lizard viv is far better built IMO. The Vivexotic I have had to put more screws in to the front top and bottom rails as the cams do not hold them and it was very easy to just fall in. 

Personally I wouldn't buy another but it may be because it was one of the older range, the new ones may be better. Prefer the Blue Lizard ones as they are full 4x2x2 etc and are a very good price. I'll be buying another when I get my Royal :2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

How strange . I have 5 VivExotics ranging from 2 to 5 footers and each one is absolutely rock solid and pretty much perfect tbh . They are all between 2 and 6 years old , maybe older ..


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

destinys_only_sin said:


> Worth it? I would say no.
> 
> I'm not saying they're a bad choice in vivarium. In fact, I quite like the one I have. I just think there are better options out there when the quality to price ratio is taken into account. For me, the 'Standard' range that Blue Lizard Reptiles stock are superior, apart from the lack of arboreal type enclosures. But then, others may feel the opposite, and prefer the Vivexotics.
> 
> ...


I have just bought a couple of the no frills 4x2x2 from blue lizard reptiles as I thought they were a good price.

Does vollys vivs have a website at all? I would be interested in custom builds down the line.


----------



## destinys_only_sin (Aug 9, 2010)

supatips said:


> I have just bought a couple of the no frills 4x2x2 from blue lizard reptiles as I thought they were a good price.
> 
> Does vollys vivs have a website at all? I would be interested in custom builds down the line.


I've only got the one 3x2x2 from Blue Lizard. But, will be getting a 4 footer towards the end of the year for the Royal. 

Volly doesn't have a website that I'm aware of. He does have a profile on here though, and is pretty easy to find on Facebook. Just have a search for 'Volly Wirral Vivz' . . He's not the fastest person to respond to messages. But then, he's a busy man by all accounts.


----------



## CraigT21 (Oct 23, 2012)

We stock VivExotic both online and in store and compared with the rest of the flat packed Vivarium market these are by far the best available. There after sales support is also impressive, i.e. if by the off chance you do have screws missing are your glass is cracked they normally have replacements to you in a day or so. 

Comparing them to a quality vivarium builder if you are paying like for like money you won't really get much more addition will probably include the vivarium bing built and sealed. Not always an advantage if you have a tight space to get into, and there support service probably won't be as good.


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have 2 4 footers, and they are excellent! They are very well built and difficult to mess up in assembly. I would recommend them for sure.:2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Still surprised at some comments questioning their strength as I've got a 5 foot wooden VivExotic with 24" wooden VivExotics on top of it and a 3' glass ReptileOne viv on top of them ..... VivExotics are rock solid in my view


----------



## marty5588 (Jun 6, 2013)

_simon_ said:


> I like them. We've had the old style before and currently have 2 of the chameleon viva vivs. I'm about to order the extra large arboreal viva. We had a few custom made ones and to be honest you can tell the difference, the vivexotic look professional and the custom ones looked like someone had knocked them up in a shed. I'm not saying all viv builders work is like that of course.


 
Check out Reptile Zone Scotland on facebook. Great quality vivs made with top quality materials and competitive prices.


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

I bit the bullet and ordered a Viva XL earlier. She won't be ready for it for a while, but I intend to make a project out of it.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

destinys_only_sin said:


> I've only got the one 3x2x2 from Blue Lizard. But, will be getting a 4 footer towards the end of the year for the Royal.
> 
> Volly doesn't have a website that I'm aware of. He does have a profile on here though, and is pretty easy to find on Facebook. Just have a search for 'Volly Wirral Vivz' . . He's not the fastest person to respond to messages. But then, he's a busy man by all accounts.


Thanks. I don't actually have a facebook account though. 

I am beginning to think I am the only one too!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

supatips said:


> Thanks. I don't actually have a facebook account though.
> 
> I am beginning to think I am the only one too!


Not sure you have to have a Facebook account to view someone else's ... Maybe wrong , of course.


----------



## destinys_only_sin (Aug 9, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> Not sure you have to have a Facebook account to view someone else's ... Maybe wrong , of course.


You are correct. Sort of. You can't contact them however. 

I think :hmm: either way, I know Volly has a profile on here somewhere for those of you who don't have Facebook.


----------

